# LSP Showdown! 13 Product Endurance test!



## Sheep

Greetings everyone!

As I mentioned in my previous thread, I had a fever, and the only prescription was a long term wax/sealant/spray LSP showdown! 13 different products are competing on 1 vehicle, both on the hood, and around the fenders and doors, to see who can hold on the longest. Most of these products are common and well known around these boards, while others are dealer applied only (which I happen to have access to).

Before we get to the contestants, I want to touch base on the preparation done to the vehicle so we know how we're starting out. One of these dealer applied coatings has a 3 step prep/application process. The first step after washing is a wipe down with a specific "prep" spray. It's basically a strong solvent based panel wipe, but it has to be used prior to application of the alpha layer (1st, base layer). Since stripping the car down will benefit all of the products, I chose to use that prep spray for all product sections. In order to rule out potential negative interactions with the other products, I then followed that prep spray with your normal 1:5 IPA wipe down, so that any residue or other chemicals left behind were removed, and the paint was truly bare. Of course, all panels used in the test were washed with proper car soap (chemical guys), clayed, and then stripped with APC before drying off and using the prep spray. Trust me when I say this, the panels were bone dry, begging for a nice coat of something oily and smooth.

Each product was given one, extremely overlapped coat. By this I mean I applied it to the full section, and then worked it around another 2 or so times to ensure full even coverage. Some say layering can increase durability, but some of these products can't be layered, so 1 coat keeps this even. As you may remember, the products in the previous thread have not changed, I ended up using all 13 of them and they are listed below.

Autoglym HD Wax
Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
Bilt Hamber Finnis Wax
Poorboys EX Sealant with Carnuba
Mothers FX Synthetic Paste Wax
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard
Diamond Kote Gold Paint Restorer
Diamond Kote Nano Crystal Paint Protection
Collinite 476S
Finish Kare FK1000P
Sonax Polymer Net Sheild
Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer
Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer

Below is a photo of all the products together, followed by the hood and body panel division. Initial beading and water shots will be taken tomorrow, as some of the products need to breath over night in order to reach their intended performance (Diamond Kote Nano Crystal Paint Protection).

Group Shot!
DSC_4553 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Hood layout (Note the "X" with tape, that panel is bare).
DSC_4569 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Moving along the sides...
DSC_4579 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_4580 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_4581 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_4582 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_4583 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Something to note, Section 6 ends at the rear door line. I chose not follow it all the way to the end of the rear quarter panel on this side due to the fuel door filler lid potentially getting gasoline drips on the paint.
DSC_4584 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_4585 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_4586 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_4587 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_4588 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_4589 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_4590 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Now, if you know me, you know I don't like to give it all away up front, and today's test is no different. I have labelled each section 1 - 13 (as shown in the photos), and you get to play the guessing game. I will say, that I have kept the numbers in line with the hood and side panels, so number one on the hood is also the same product as number 1 on the side, and so forth. Once the water shots are taken and up, let me know which product you think is what. After each monthly update, you can try to guess who is who based on results. I will say, that the hood is going to be the most "even" playing field, as the sides can see varying levels of dirt due to some areas being above/in front of any wheel sling. The car will be washed on a need to clean basis. Lately it's been very dry, and the car can go 2 weeks with only mild dust build up. It is not garage parked at the moment, but that could change during the test (waiting to build a work bench and storage so I can fit both cars in the garage). If this does in fact change, I will make a note of it.

And in case anyone was wondering, the vehicle is a 2012 Acura RDX SH-AWD.

Here is a video of the beading the day after application. Photos will be coming later tonight.
13 wax test initial beading video by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Photos! Sorry it took so long, been a busy weekend! Worth noting, the water was supplied by a hose with a twist head, not a pressure washer or spray bottle.

Section 1, on hood.
DSC_4598 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 2, on hood.
DSC_4599 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 3, on hood.
DSC_4600 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 4, on hood.
DSC_4601 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 5, on hood.
DSC_4602 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 6, on hood.DSC_4603 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 7, on hood.
DSC_4604 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 8, on hood.
DSC_4605 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 9, on hood.
DSC_4606 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 10, on hood.
DSC_4607 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 11, on hood.
DSC_4608 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 12, on hood.
DSC_4609 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 13, on hood.
DSC_4610 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Moving on to the fenders/doors around the car.

Section 1, on fender.
DSC_4623 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 2, on fender.
DSC_4624 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 3, on DS FR Door.
DSC_4625 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 4, on DS FR Door.
DSC_4626 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 5, on DS RR Door.
DSC_4627 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 6, on DS RR Door.
DSC_4628 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 7, on PS RR Quarter.
DSC_4629 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 8, on PS RR Door.
DSC_4630 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 9, on PS RR Door.
DSC_4631 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 10, On PS FR Door.
DSC_4632 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 11, on PS FR Door.
DSC_4633 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 12, on PS Fender.
DSC_4634 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 13, on PS Fender.
DSC_4636 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sheep

Reserved for 1 month update.

Greetings everyone! It's time for the 1 month update. I know a lot of you have been waiting a long time (actually, about a month) for this, so I'm not going faff about.

First things first, you want to know which product is which. Below is a list of 1 through 13, #1 in the photos is #1 on the list etc etc.

1. Mothers FX Synthetic Wax
2. Chemical Guys Wheel Guard
3. Diamond Cote Gold Paint Restorer
4. Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
5. Finish Kare FK1000P
6. Bilt Hamber Finnis Wax (which I found a Canadian supplier for, $65 CAD for a 200G pot! Not bad!)
7. Poorboys EX Sealant
8. Diamond Cote Nano Crystal Paint Protection
9. Collinite 476S
10. Autoglym HD Wax
11. Sonax Polymer Net Shield
12. Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer
13. Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer

Now that we have that out of the way, here is the photos of the water beading after one month. I also have videos of the sides and hood, all shot on my iPhone 8 plus in 1080 60p.

Starting on the hood...

Section 1
DSC_4886 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 2
DSC_4887 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 3
DSC_4888 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 4
DSC_4889 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 5!
DSC_4890 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 6
DSC_4892 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 7
DSC_4893 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 8
DSC_4895 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 9!
DSC_4896 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 10!
DSC_4897 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 11
DSC_4899 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 12
DSC_4901 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 13
DSC_4902 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Moving to the sides of the car....

Section 1
DSC_4903 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 2
DSC_4904 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 3
DSC_4905 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 4
DSC_4906 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 5
DSC_4907 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 6
DSC_4908 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 7
DSC_4909 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 8
DSC_4910 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 9
DSC_4911 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 10
DSC_4912 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 11
DSC_4914 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 12
DSC_4916 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 13
DSC_4917 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Here is video of the hood and sides, the first video will show 1-6, the second video shows 7-13. Please excuse the camera work, I was tripping over plants. It's a little hard to see the sections for some of the products, but just look at the top photos to see where they sat. There is a dead spot on the hood, at the back on the left side, just inside from the outer edge. Don't look at this spot as it would technically land as number 3 (the above hood shot in the first post has an "x" on this section.

Hood.
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Side with 1 - 6.
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Side with 7 - 13.
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Thats all for this month, enjoy!


----------



## Sheep

Reserved for 2 month update.

Here is the 2 month update! I don't have much time for words, so i'll let the photos and videos do the talking.

Section 1 Mothers.
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 2 Chemical Guys
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 3 Diamond Cote Gold
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 4 AG EGP
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 5 FK1000P
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 6 BH Finnis
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 7 Poorboys
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 8 Daimond cote Crystal
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 9 476S
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 10 AG HD
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 11 PNS
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 12 Megs ultimate quick detailer
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 13 BSD
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Videos!

Hood
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

First side.
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Second side.
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sheep

Reserved for 3 month update.

Greetings everyone!

Sorry for the delay in updating the thread, my car was not available over the weekend to wash. Today is the 3rd month update on the wax test, and things are starting to look very interesting. First and foremost, the ones that didn't make it. It was pretty obvious by the first month update which products were in it for the long haul. BH Finnis Wax, Sonax PNS, Autoglym HD, and surprisingly, the Diamond Cote Crystal coating. During the wash I noticed the Crystal to sheet it's section the fastest, even with the soap on it. Sonax PNS was right behind it and Finnis came third. Autoglym HD wax started to show some where this month, as well as Finnis Wax. Its very noticeable on the door sections on the top. The other thing I've noticed over this test is how much faster the hood is dying off compared to the sides. It really goes to show you how different the results are when the contaminants can rest on the protection. The other products are mostly done, with the Mothers, Chemical Guys, Poorboys, the other Diamond Cote, and AG EGP largely doing nothing on the hood. FK1000p and 476S are still moving the water SLIGHTLY on the hood, but they are doing a bit better on the doors. I was a little shocked they didn't hold up better, I felt that 476S had more staying power than AG HD, but for the price of either, you can't really fault them.

Here is the Photos of the sections after washing and spraying with a mist setting on the nozzle. I forgot to get a photo of Sections 12 and 13 on the hood, which are Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailers, and Sonax BSD. I have side shots, and videos, so that should suffice.

Section 1, Mothers - Dead.
DSC_7417 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 2, Chemical Guys - Dead.
DSC_7418 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 3, Diamon Cote Gold - Dead.
DSC_7419 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 4, AG EGP - Dead.
DSC_7420 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 5, FK1000P - Dead.
DSC_7421 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 6, Finnis - Alive, for now.
DSC_7422 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 7, Poorboys - Dead.
DSC_7424 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 8, Diamond Cote Crystal - Alive and kicking.
DSC_7425 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 9, 476S - Dead.
DSC_7426 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 10, AG HD - Alive, for now.
DSC_7427 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 11, PNS - Alive.
DSC_7428 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

I forgot Section 12 and 13, but they are not QUITE dead. Close though. They are the most alive of the dead category.

Move to the sides.

Mothers.
DSC_7429 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Chemical guys.
DSC_7430 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Diamon Cote Gold.
DSC_7431 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

AG EGP.
DSC_7432 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

FK1000P.
DSC_7433 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Finnis Wax.
DSC_7434 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Poorboys.
DSC_7435 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Crystal.
DSC_7436 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

476S.
DSC_7437 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

AG HD.
DSC_7438 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

PNS.
DSC_7439 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Meguiars.
DSC_7440 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

BSD.
DSC_7441 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Videos will be added as soon as I move to where the Wifi is strong.

Videos are Ready. Starting with the hood and working our way around each side. Remember which is which!

IMG_1349 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

IMG_1350 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

IMG_1351 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sheep

Greetings everyone!

I'm late. If I was a women I would be pregnant. Due to the weather and outdoor light levels, getting photos was difficult. Also, temperatures have dropped so much that water behavior on the hood is so masked that it would require a time-lapse to show sheeting or beading. Instead I have taken video around the 13 sections around the car, and will use that as an indicator to the life of each LSP.

Sections 1 through 6
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Section 7 - 13
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

From my experience, Diamond Cote Nano Crystal is in the lead, followed closely by Sonax PNS, and then Bilt Hamber Finish wax and AGHD tied for third. I wish I could provide photos but the temps are so low that most sections are flat sheets of water after being sprayed down.


----------



## Sheep

OOOOOOKKKKKKK!

Sorry this is so damn late. I took the beading shots (or lack there of) on the 23rd, but the holidays, weather, and being out of town put a hamper on getting this all finished.

I was thinking about the best way to conclude this test, as the products have gone through some pretty drastic changes compared to month one. Taking this obervartion in to consideration, I will be posting up the Day one photograph, next to the 5 month photograph, to highlight the differences side by side. I also have video, but I need to upload it still. I will also put a product shot and a quick pro/con list with the photos as a TL;DR.

*Mothers FX SynWax*
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
DSC_4598 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Pros
- Easy to apply
- Large Tin
- Easy to Remove
- Comes with Applicator

Cons
- Poor Durability
- Expensive for level of performance
- Stains Trim
- Easy to over apply, wasting product.

*Chemical Guys Wheel Guard*
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
DSC_4599 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Pros
- Easy to apply
- Easy to remove

Cons
- Poor Durability
- Expensive for performance
- Stains trim
- Easy to over apply
- If it can't last on paint, will be worthless for wheels.

*Diamond-Kote Gold Paint Restorer*
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
DSC_4600 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Pros
- Easy to apply
- Easy to remove
- Cleans up paint somewhat
- Not the worst durability/water behavior

Cons
- 100% not worth the cost at a dealership
- Stinks like chemicals
- Stains trim
- Useless bottle
- Not really available anymore/to the public (maybe a pro?)

*Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection*
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
DSC_4601 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Pros
- Relatively cheap
- Good water behavior
- Reasonable Durability *see con
- Good bottle for product type
- Easy to spread *see con

Cons
- *Easy to overapply
- Tough to remove when over applied
- *Best durability requires SRP as prep polish
- Durability isn't the best

*Finish Kare FK1000P*
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
DSC_4602 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Pros
- Massive tin
- Cheap
- Easy to apply
- Easy to remove
- Good durability

Cons
- Chemical smell
- Durability still lacks compared to peers
- Stains trim

*Bilt Hamber Finnis Wax*
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
DSC_4603 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Pros
- Excellent Water Behavior/Durability
- Easy to apply
- Easy to remove
- Large tin

Cons
- Not the cheapest product
- Can be hard to source depending on your location
- Slight chemical smell
- Stains trim

*Poorboys EX Sealant*
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
DSC_4604 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Pros
- Easy to apply
- Easy to remove
- Nice Smell
- Can be applied in sun

Cons
- Subpar durability
- Flat beads, slow sheeting
- Poor Value
- Stains trim

*Diamond-Kote Nano Crystal Paint Protection*
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
DSC_4605 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Pros
- Excellent water behavior/durability
- Rapid sheeting

Cons
- Expensive to have applied (not available to public)
- Will most likely be applied incorrectly
- Hard to apply, requires additional products to bond properly
- Longer cure time
- Cannot be used on headlights/plastics (stage 1 will stain/whiten them)

*Collinite 476S*
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
DSC_4606 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Pros
- Easy to spread
- Good durability
- Doesn't smell terrible
- Cheap, large tin options

Cons
- Hard to apply correctly (specific temps for air, panels, can only be done in sections)
- Hard to remove if applied incorrectly
- Doesn't smell great
- Stains trim

*Autoglym HD wax*
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
DSC_4607 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Pros
- Very durable
- Excellent water behavior
- Comes with lots of accessories
- Has good support products (prep polish)

Cons
- More expensive
- cheaper products offer similar durability
- Supplied applicators can make application grabby
- Easy to over apply with supplied applicators
- Hard to remove if over applied (oily)
- Stains trim

*Sonax Polymer Net Sheild*
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
DSC_4608 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Pros
- Extremely durable
- Excellent water behavior
- Easy to apply and remove
- Quick to apply and remove
- Good support products (Sonax BSD).

Cons
- Aerosol can only
- Pricey for amount of applications
- Application requires good planning/timing

*Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detailer*
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
DSC_4609 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Pros
- Super easy to apply
- Good durability
- Good water behavior
- Doesn't stain trim

Cons
- Doesn't work well as a drying aid (patchy)
- Not the best smell
- Not as durable as competitors

*Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer*
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
DSC_4610 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr
Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Pros
- Excellent water behavior
- Nice smell
- Easy to apply*
- Economical
- Good durability

Cons
- *Needs careful, even application
- While it works as a drying aid, wet application isn't as durable as dry

OK!

Done!

I can finally put something else on my car! Thanks for reading, look forward to doing more tests in the future.


----------



## Brian1612

Only issue I can see is polishing to ensure the panels are bare? Also they will likely wear differently being on different areas of the car (bonnet, bumper, wings etc).

Will definitely follow this out of interest though, good luck and props to you as this is a lot of effort.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth_j

Brian1612 said:


> Only issues I can see is no claying, tarring and polishing to ensure the panels are spotless? Also they will likely wear differently being on different areas of the car (bonnet, bumper, wings etc).
> 
> Will definitely follow this out of interest though, good luck and props to you as this is a lot of effort.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


He said the panels were clayed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPassat

It’ll be interesting to see how the more expensive products compare to the cheaper ones.


----------



## dave-

Will be interested to see how the FK1000P does.
When I started detailing it was very popular so I bought about 10 tins thinking its price would go up and up over the years.
Amazingly it has not gone up hardly at all, maybe £2 - £3 more now.


----------



## cadmunkey

Love a good endurance test! Hmmm if I had to guess I'd say the Finish Kare FK1000P will do well. Some might not make it to your 5-month update.


----------



## Sheep

Brian1612 said:


> Only issues I can see is no claying, tarring and polishing to ensure the panels are spotless? Also they will likely wear differently being on different areas of the car (bonnet, bumper, wings etc).
> 
> Will definitely follow this out of interest though, good luck and props to you as this is a lot of effort.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The car was stripped with 2 different kinds of panel wipe, and APC. It was also clayed before that as well. The panels were extremely dry, you could feel it in the applicators. The car didn't require any tar removal, and polishing only improves the looks, this is a durability test so swirls don't affect the outcome. I have all the waxes on the hood for that exact reason, an even playing field as the sides will very in dirt and debris exposure, you should have taken a bit more time and read the paragraphs instead of just looking at the pictures..



> The first step after washing is a wipe down with a specific "prep" spray. It's basically a strong solvent based panel wipe, but it has to be used prior to application of the alpha layer (1st, base layer). Since stripping the car down will benefit all of the products, I chose to use that prep spray for all product sections. In order to rule out potential negative interactions with the other products, I then followed that prep spray with your normal 1:5 IPA wipe down, so that any residue or other chemicals left behind were removed, and the paint was truly bare. Of course, all panels used in the test were washed with proper car soap (chemical guys), clayed, and then stripped with APC before drying off and using the prep spray. Trust me when I say this, the panels were bone dry, begging for a nice coat of something oily and smooth.





> will say, that the hood is going to be the most "even" playing field, as the sides can see varying levels of dirt due to some areas being above/in front of any wheel sling.


Also, can you edit your post and remove the photo links, so people don't have to scroll for a year to read the comments?


----------



## Sheep

Initial post updated with a video showing the water behavior on the hood. Click the picture and it will take you do the flickr page with the video (not spam I promise!).


----------



## Denzle

Think this is going to be an interesting thread. Thank you kindly Sir.


----------



## Brian1612

I missed the claying part which will help with stripping the paint but I stand by my initial opinion. Panel wipe and APC isn't an effective way to strip car paint bare of wax/sealants. To be certain the paint is bare it needs to be treated to some form of abrasive but that is only my opinion. 

I'll see if I can remove the quotes for you.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

Brian1612 said:


> I missed the claying part which will help with stripping the paint but I stand by my initial opinion. Panel wipe and APC isn't an effective way to strip car paint bare of wax/sealants. To be certain the paint is bare it needs to be treated to some form of abrasive but that is only my opinion.
> 
> I'll see if I can remove the quotes for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The paint was not freshly waxed before this test, it was not beading water to begin with. Again, polishing adds it's own oils that can possibly cause an issue with wax sealant adhesion. The jury is out on basically all of these theories, but i would rather only strip off layers then put one down just to try and strip it off again.


----------



## Brian1612

That's why you panel wipe after polishing sheep. They are all being tested under the same prep work but some such as fk1000p and other sealants may be impacted more by the prep work than others. It's only a thought mate given all the effort you are going to for this test. Again look forward to seeing what the results are and well done to you given the effort required.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

Brian1612 said:


> That's why you panel wipe after polishing sheep. They are all being tested under the same prep work but some such as fk1000p and other sealants may be impacted more by the prep work than others. It's only a thought mate given all the effort you are going to for this test. Again look forward to seeing what the results are and well done to you given the effort required.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I understand where your concerns are coming from, and if the car was in the conditions that require a full polish to prepare for a test like this, it would have been done. Kinda hard to admit on these boards but this car sees the bare minimum when it comes to cleaning. It's all done properly, but I don't polish it or go to the extremes like I would a car I'm detailing for someone. It's also got some body damage from a "pole" incident, and someone keyed the drivers rear door, so at this moment in time, I don't do a whole heck of a lot to improve the paint beyond the basics.

Rest assured, all the products on this car are getting a good, clean base to bond to. You have given me an idea for a future test though, one that can finally put theories to the test. :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

Sheep said:


> I understand where your concerns are coming from, and if the car was in the conditions that require a full polish to prepare for a test like this, it would have been done. Kinda hard to admit on these boards but this car sees the bare minimum when it comes to cleaning. It's all done properly, but I don't polish it or go to the extremes like I would a car I'm detailing for someone. It's also got some body damage from a "pole" incident, and someone keyed the drivers rear door, so at this moment in time, I don't do a whole heck of a lot to improve the paint beyond the basics.
> 
> Rest assured, all the products on this car are getting a good, clean base to bond to. You have given me an idea for a future test though, one that can finally put theories to the test. :thumb:


People who key cars deserve jail time. Genuinely boils my blood hearing someone falling victim to another humans jealously. Same feeling towards people who ding another cars door in the tesco carpark then drive off without a care in the world 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

Brian1612 said:


> People who key cars deserve jail time. Genuinely boils my blood hearing someone falling victim to another humans jealously. Same feeling towards people who ding another cars door in the tesco carpark then drive off without a care in the world
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words. Once the damage is fixed and the new paint has cured, this car will be given the proper treatment. I clean the interior really well, but the until i moved the car was street parked in a busy Vancouver neighbor hood, under sap trees. It was far to difficult to wax a car just to have the sap come and ruin it in a couple days.


----------



## Sheep

Initial post updated with Water beading pictures on both the hood and the sides around the car for all 13 LSPs.

Photos were taken with a Nikon D750, and a 70-200 F4 VR lens. All editing was done in Adobe Lightrom CC.


----------



## Kenan

Couple of stupid novice questions . . Will you be keeping the tape on the car? You'll get some funny looks

Also I find LSP wears out on my roof/bonet quicker than the sides of the car, could just be gravity 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

Kenan said:


> Couple of stupid novice questions . . Will you be keeping the tape on the car? You'll get some funny looks
> 
> Also I find LSP wears out on my roof/bonet quicker than the sides of the car, could just be gravity
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


No, the tape is now off the car, but I have laid it out in a logical manner that I can easily identify which number is which section. Painters tape can leave residue, and if left on will actually mark the paint, so it'd best to remove the tape and remember where the sections are.

The roof and hood (sorry, canadian) will see the most direct weather (sun and rain) but the wheels will cause the sides to have an uneven subjection to the elements. Although the hood might cause these products to wear out faster than a front fender, it's even nonetheless.


----------



## Kenan

I had not thought of the contaminants from the wheels, sun etc. Will be interested in the results, my money is on the HD wax

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Great test! Thank you for your efforts.
Geoff


----------



## Brian1612

Will be between these 3 for me:

•Collinite 476S
•Finish Kare FK1000P
•Sonax Polymer Net Sheild

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

Brian1612 said:


> Will be between these 3 for me:
> 
> •Collinite 476S
> •Finish Kare FK1000P
> •Sonax Polymer Net Sheild
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I would add Finnis and HD wax to that list. Finnis, HD, and PNS are beading the strongest right now. Will be very interesting to see how things look a month in


----------



## BarryAllen

Brian1612 said:


> Will be between these 3 for me:
> 
> •Collinite 476S
> •Finish Kare FK1000P
> •Sonax Polymer Net Sheild
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


AG EGP will surprise to the upside.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Wow such dilligence, excellent, cant wait for the monthly updates, :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

Sheep said:


> I would add Finnis and HD wax to that list. Finnis, HD, and PNS are beading the strongest right now. Will be very interesting to see how things look a month in


Beading isn't the only representation of protection though. Remember to have a look at the sheeting as some of the products here aren't strong beaders but excellent sheeters. FK1000p is one of them.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

Brian1612 said:


> Beading isn't the only representation of protection though. Remember to have a look at the sheeting as some of the products here aren't strong beaders but excellent sheeters. FK1000p is one of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Very true. That's one of the reasons I put them around the sides, even though the durability testing isn't even when compared to the hood, the sides will showcase which product has the best sheeting.


----------



## roscopervis

Now we're talking! Looking forward to the updates.
I'm going with PNS, Finis Wax and that Crystal Coat stuff in no order.


----------



## Sheep

Just a quick update,

Today I gave the car it's first wash. I will say that it was very clean overall, as it's been 30+ degrees every day for the past 2 weeks. There are some contestants that are showing some wear and tear on the hood, mainly from the heat, but also could be due to them being very very old. The sides of the car are holding up a bit better, so we'll see how things are looking at the 1 month update. I will also reveal which section is which product, cause I know not knowing is eating you all up on the insides. I will say now, that this test is really only a 3 or 4 horse race, and I genuinely do not know which one is going to take it.


----------



## Sheep

Greetings everyone,

The 1 month update is almost here! The car has only been washed once so far, and will be washed for the update on Monday (happen to have the day off, which worked out quite well). As I stated previously, I will reveal which section is which product, so going forward we can track who is who.

Lets see some predictions for Best and Worst! If you want to try and number all 13, you can give that a go as well, but even I can't remember all of them without checking the cheat sheet.


----------



## sevenfourate

Looking forward to this! Watching with large amounts of interest......


----------



## Sheep

One month update posted! I know I'm a day early but it just happens to work out better this way.


----------



## roscopervis

I'm pretty happy with my guesses. HD Wax looking good too.


----------



## Sheep

roscopervis said:


> I'm pretty happy with my guesses. HD Wax looking good too.


Yeah, it's basically those 4 hanging in there with the tightest beads. Other products are sheeting well, drying the panel, but they've lost a lot of that rapid water behavior.


----------



## BarryAllen

Come on the egp!!!


----------



## Brian1612

Sonax and collinite looking good. 2 out if 3 ain't bad.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

Brian1612 said:


> Sonax and collinite looking good. 2 out if 3 ain't bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah, Sonax is the only product to not have ANY drop in performance over the month. Finnis, AG HD, and Nano Crystal are all right there with it, but they all showed a slight reduction in performance from the first day. Finnis wax has a spot where the water behavior is bad, but it's due to an environmental contaminant, not the product itself. It's performance on the door is still flawless.


----------



## Sheep

Greetings Ya'll.

Just a quick heads up. I will be out of town starting on the 21st, and not returning until October 5th. This means, I will be doing the 2 month update a day or so early, to allow for photos and whatnot. This shouldn't have much bearing on the results as the car doesn't seem to make massive changes day to day, it just makes things easier for me with packing taking place all week long. The car will also be garage parked when we leave, until we return, so that stretch of time will be far less stressful than the normal commute + outside weather it's normally subjected to.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sheep

Second Month Update!


----------



## Brian1612

Sheep any chance you could say what product is on each section in the update posts also? Would make the post much easier to follow.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rlmccarty2000

I agree. A short synopsis of the test each month with your opinions of the products would be excellent.


----------



## Sheep

Brian1612 said:


> Sheep any chance you could say what product is on each section in the update posts also? Would make the post much easier to follow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


They are all following the same sections as previous posts. I was in a bit of a rush getting these up so I couldn't add much text, but the list is below. I just flew into Manchester from Vancouver, so once I get some sleep I can update the previous post.

1. Mothers
2. Chemical guys
3. Diamond cote gold
4. Autoglym EGP
5. Fk1000p
6. Finnis
7. Poorboys 
8. Diamond cote crystal
9. 476s
10. Autoglym HD 
11. Sonax PNS
12. Meguiars ultimate quick detailer
13. Soanx BSD


----------



## Brian1612

Sheep said:


> They are all following the same sections as previous posts. I was in a bit of a rush getting these up so I couldn't add much text, but the list is below. I just flew into Manchester from Vancouver, so once I get some sleep I can update the previous post.
> 
> 1. Mothers
> 2. Chemical guys
> 3. Diamond cote gold
> 4. Autoglym EGP
> 5. Fk1000p
> 6. Finnis
> 7. Poorboys
> 8. Diamond cote crystal
> 9. 476s
> 10. Autoglym HD
> 11. Sonax PNS
> 12. Meguiars ultimate quick detailer
> 13. Soanx BSD


Was just an observation for future updates as it's difficult to scroll through all the images/writing on the original post and updates. Few stand outs from those photos!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryAllen

Sheep said:


> Second Month Update!


Not sure if I'm getting the right vibe, but those QD's look to be holding up rather well for 2 months.

I know BSD claims 8 washes but who knew Meguiars would be holding it's own. Making me wonder why I fanny about with the nano and Si02 sealants, streaks and all.


----------



## cadmunkey

BarryAllen said:


> Not sure if I'm getting the right vibe, but those QD's look to be holding up rather well for 2 months.
> 
> I know BSD claims 8 washes but who knew Meguiars would be holding it's own. Making me wonder why I fanny about with the nano and Si02 sealants, streaks and all.


I don't know, products 6, 8 and 11 look like they are lasting the best so far to me. I haven't used any of them before either.
AG HD is beginning to lose performance compared to last month.
*edit* Actually the BSD looks pretty good for a quick detailer.


----------



## BarryAllen

cadmunkey said:


> I don't know, products 6, 8 and 11 look like they are lasting the best so far to me. I haven't used any of them before either.
> AG HD is beginning to lose performance compared to last month.
> *edit* Actually the BSD looks pretty good for a quick detailer.


If anything, Section 12 has more rounded beads - which is the silicone laden Meguiars. Allegedly is a lot easier to apply than BSD

Watching this one with interest.

Are there any volunteers on this board to tell my wife I need even more products?


----------



## cadmunkey

BarryAllen said:


> If anything, Section 12 has more rounded beads - which is the silicone laden Meguiars. Allegedly is a lot easier to apply than BSD


What am I missing bud?


----------



## Sheep

BarryAllen said:


> If anything, Section 12 has more rounded beads - which is the silicone laden Meguiars. Allegedly is a lot easier to apply than BSD
> 
> Watching this one with interest.
> 
> Are there any volunteers on this board to tell my wife I need even more products?


Section 11 is PNS, not BSD. It's lasting the best along with the finish and diamond coat crystal.


----------



## Sheep

I just updated the post with the product title on each section. The next update will be more thorough, and contain for information as we can basically say a lot of the products have died off by that point.


----------



## BarryAllen

cadmunkey said:


> What am I missing bud?
> ]


Section 12 is Meguiars and 13 is BSD. Neither are too shabby 2 months in.

Both can be used when car is less that bone dry and in the case of BSD is cheap as chips.

I thought Meguiars is about short term bling because of their silicone content, so the durability being shown here is very impressive.


----------



## roscopervis

Sheep said:


> Section 11 is PNS, not BSD. It's lasting the best along with the finish and diamond coat crystal.


My initial prediction is right on track. Still got it!

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

BarryAllen said:


> Section 12 is Meguiars and 13 is BSD. Neither are too shabby 2 months in.
> 
> Both can be used when car is less that bone dry and in the case of BSD is cheap as chips.
> 
> I thought Meguiars is about short term bling because of their silicone content, so the durability being shown here is very impressive.


It really is an impressive product through and through. A lot of products can be unfairly judged because of the brand or the label, so I find testing like this to be pretty important. I will admit, that doing this many products at once is pretty overwhelming, and can increases the risks or errors in application and prep, so I think follow up testing is probably warranted. That said, the products for the most part are performing as they normally would. We did see some freak heat this summer so i'm not sure if that affected the results. Next time I update i'll go into way more info.


----------



## sm81

Good work sheep! Soon I'm doing my own LSP endurance test with 14 different products


----------



## Sheep

Hey everyone, 

Update will be a couple days late. My car is at someone’s house while I detail their car (we swapped). I should have it back Sunday, but might not have enough time to clean and photograph. I’ll have the results up Monday at the latest.


----------



## Sheep

3rd month update!

Videos are still uploading, will be added shortly.


----------



## Sheep

Videos Added


----------



## sm81

Where...?


----------



## iCraig

Page 1 under the reserved posts for the updates.


----------



## roscopervis

Sweet as! Thanks Sheep. Still happy with my choices. People bang on about the Collinite's being the go to for winter protection, but those days have moved on. In my testing they don't last as long as the current breed of aerosol sealants and Bilt Hamber's waxes and this just shows it again. 

If I find the time I want to do a bit of a test on a car with the following:

Sonax PNS
Bilt Hamber DSW
Soft 99 Fusso 12
Wowo's Crystal Sealant
Wowo's Nanocoat
CarPlan No. 1 Supergloss


----------



## Brian1612

Sheep said:


> 3rd month update!
> 
> Videos are still uploading, will be added shortly.


Had a look through the 3rd month updatr sheep. I'd say there is still a bit of protection on almost all of those sections. The poorboys is the only one verging on finished I'd say although it's clear the ones you mentioned are fairing the best.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

Brian1612 said:


> Had a look through the 3rd month updatr sheep. I'd say there is still a bit of protection on almost all of those sections. The poorboys is the only one verging on finished I'd say although it's clear the ones you mentioned are fairing the best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


They are sheeting water, but not any faster than an unprotected panel IMO. The roof has no protection on it at the moment, and it's moving the water at roughly the same rate. The sides are doing more than the hood, but they have gravity on their side.


----------



## Sheep

roscopervis said:


> Sweet as! Thanks Sheep. Still happy with my choices. People bang on about the Collinite's being the go to for winter protection, but those days have moved on. In my testing they don't last as long as the current breed of aerosol sealants and Bilt Hamber's waxes and this just shows it again.
> 
> If I find the time I want to do a bit of a test on a car with the following:
> 
> Sonax PNS
> Bilt Hamber DSW
> Soft 99 Fusso 12
> Wowo's Crystal Sealant
> Wowo's Nanocoat
> CarPlan No. 1 Supergloss


I could do that test for you, you'll just need to send me all of those but PNS. 

I actually just ordered my own tub of Finnis wax, found a shop in Canada selling, and on sale for $32.00 for the 250ml tin (that's ~18.8 GBP). Considering it's performance I would argue is a better value that AG HD, as it seems to be lasting as well or better, and is easier to use (i always find the supplied applicators make application grabby). AG HD is around $40-50 CAD, and UHD is around $60-65 if I remember correctly. I still want AG UHD, but I have enough products to get through for a while before I add that.


----------



## ReyIndividual

How are you able to get Finis Wax 250ml for less than £19 in Canada when it's £33 in the UK?!


----------



## Sheep

ReyIndividual said:


> How are you able to get Finis Wax 250ml for less than £19 in Canada when it's £33 in the UK?!


The website had it on sale, as well as all the other BH product they carried (only 3 things). Looked like there were clearing it out, maybe they were dropping the line. Either way, wicked deal for me, as I'll probably never find a supplier for them again.


----------



## Sheep

Hey everyone,

Haven’t forgotten about this, but the temps have dived into freezing levels so washing is now something that needs a bit of planning. I did wash my car this morning at work (5:45am!) but I forgot the soap at work is extremely strong and leaves behind a residue that can mask water behaviour (the entire hood was a flat sheet of water afterwards). I will bring my own soap and bucket down and redo the test hoping for more honest results and repost the findings. I will say that it’s down to 3 products now, the winter weather and roads have taken a toll on the LSPs, and even the strong ones from last month have dropped noticeably in performance.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## tomstephens89

Im rooting for Finis!


----------



## Sheep

4 month update!


----------



## Fairtony

Can’t believe it’s been 4 months already. Just further shows the hype around PNS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

Greetings Y'all!

I have taken videos and some crude photos of the panels this past weekend, but I haven't had time to post the 5th and final update. I should have some time to finish everything off including detailed breakdowns of each product on the 26th (late Christmas present!). This post will include photos of the products and a picture of the water effects from the initial post compared to the final update.

Thanks again for reading, and have a happy holidays!


----------



## Sheep

Final Update Posted! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Fairtony

Sheep said:


> Final Update Posted! Thanks for reading!


Brilliant final update. Do you have an overall favourite? Anything that really blew you away or surprised you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Brilliant summary and very interesting results! Megs Ultimate Quick Wax looks like it's worth picking up!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep

Fairtony said:


> Brilliant final update. Do you have an overall favourite? Anything that really blew you away or surprised you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's hard to say 100% the best, given the different pros and cons attached to each product.

Obviously, Diamond-Kote crystal nano stole the show, it was still rush sheeting the panel dry after 5 months, both on the hood and door. The caveats are A.) Good luck buying the products on their own, B.) It uses a different panel wipe product for prep that stinks, and can't be sourced publicly, and C.) you can't apply it to head lights, as the stage 1 product (clear bottle, smells like ammonia) whitens them (comes off with polish, but will not be prepped after).

AG HD and Finnis Wax both lasted extremely well, and are priced fairly close. Not sure how UHD would fair compared to HD, but it has better applicators and seems to look really nice. PNS was no real surprise given all the documentation on the internet regarding it's performance, but it was probably second overall, and really easy to apply when you're setup and prepared (timing is everything).

The rest performed as I expected, with 476s and 1000P lasting how they did in my previous test. The only product I'm not 100% confident in is Poorboys, as my bottle is QUITE old. It did apply and remove as I remember, and the water behavior was never anything special.

The Megs Ultimate Quik is by far the biggest surprise though. Getting 2 months out of that with such an easy application is great. It's smoother than BSD, and cheaper to boot. If it was a spray on rinse off product it would be probably the best out of the bunch all things considered.


----------



## AudiPhil

Thanks for sharing the test and results with us, very interesting.


----------

